# Solved: HELP! Onboard LAN Driver.



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

God! I HATE emachines!
I have an emachines T3990 i am currently trying to setup/
Unfortuantly, I did not back up the drivers and do not have a driver disk.

I need the onboard LAN driver and it seems impossible to get.
The motherboard is outsourced to Intel, and is an Intel E210882. From research, this motherboard is known as the Intel D845GLVA. 

I have found the drivers via the Intel website, however when i download and run the given drivers for the LAN card - it does not work at all for my system.
It seems a lot of people have the same problem in trying to get this driver.
The emachines website, unsurprisingly only offers the modem card driver.

Is there anything that anyone could suggest me doing, rather then installing an external LAN Card?
If there is any other driver out there that may work that you may be familiar with, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

From what I've found, the T3990 uses an Intel 865GV chipset not the 845GL chipset.

The Intel LAN driver you installed, was it the latest version 12 or the one one listed under the downloads for that board?

The one listed for that board is an older driver and you may want to try this one which supports newer controllers: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng

Or eMachines may have had a different network controller added on the board, such as a Realtek one.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Everything I can find on the T-3990 indicates the machine has an Intel D-865GVHZ (Hazelton) motherboard not a D845GLVA.

Is the machine presently operable except for the ethernet adapter? If so, on another machine go to http://www.gtopala.com/download.html and download SIW 1.66. Copy the executable to the eMachine desktop (you do not have to install the program). After the program is copied to the eMachine desktop, launch the application. When the application loads, in the left hand pane click on motherboard, and in the right hand pane it should tell you the board installed and the chipset. If the program indicates that the board is a 
D-865GVHZ and the chipset is a 865GV you should be able to use the drivers from this page;

http://www.emachine-upgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket478/D865GVHZ_downloads.shtml

If this is a fresh installation of the operating system, after the system is installed you must install the System:INF file first so the motherboard knows how to configure the drivers.


----------



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys,

win2kpro, that did help solve the issue. 
i appreciate it, it was in the end the chipset needed to be installed and the correct drivers installed.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Great! Glad it worked for you. :up:


----------

